

How We Used a Python Script to Find Our Domain Name Yipit - ajhai
http://viniciusvacanti.com/2010/11/08/how-we-used-a-python-script-to-find-our-domain-name-yipit/

======
ignifero
Is there any chance - at some point - to create a new TLD that only registered
trademark owners can use?

